# New user group for web site owners.



## ddhlakebound (Feb 2, 2010)

This usergroup is for tree service/small business owners who also administrate their own websites. 

As all of us with our own website already knows, it's not easy to get to the top of the search engines, or even develop the site to what we want them to be. It's time consuming to diy, and it's expensive to hire out for every little thing. 

A few years back I had a couple conversations with other treecompany/website owners who were more than willing to give me some help....for the right price. Well, sometimes I'm too stubborn for my own good, and paying someone to do something for me wasn't going to do anything to help me learn it for myself, so I started reading, attempting, and learning how to run my website better. Probably much like alot of you who run your own sites too. 

I'm still not satisfied, but I'm getting happier as time goes on. My rankings have improved alot, and I'm slowly getting more business directly from the website.

So here's an invite for all you guys who own your business and run your website. Hopefully we can create a group who'll all increase our learning curve and use our web marketing more effectively. 

Just post here, or shoot me a PM if you'd like an invitation to the group.

Oh...Duh.....the usergroup is named W.O.W.I.T., for: website owners working in trees.


----------



## dieselcutter (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool I'm just getting into the website deal. Mine was put up as a promo deal. Now I need to learn to maintain it and fully take advantage.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Feb 3, 2010)

Great idea, I'm interested in joining.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help lakebound,made the changes took a bit but finally got it. I think a lot of guys should take advantage of this group!


----------



## groundsmgr (Feb 3, 2010)

I just started working on mine would be interested.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd be interested too. I tried doing it myself a few years ago, but just didn't have the know how. Now I have people who do it for me, and I'm not happy with their work. You want it done right... you have to do it yourself or spend a LOT of money I guess???


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks to all who've already joined, however we're still looking for more members. 

We've begun a peer review of one members site each week, so if you've got a website for your business you'd like feedback on from people who run their own sites too, W.O.W.I.T. is the place to get it. 

Of course, all members should also provide feedback for each weekly review, too. 

Just post here, or shoot me a PM if you'd like to join.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 9, 2010)

Google groups make interesting reading many times.

I think that much can be learned from looking at and discussing other sites, too.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Feb 12, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Feb 12, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## treevet (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about it Mike and I would like to be in the group although I did not build my site and do not maintain it, I am responsible for all of the content in it. I want to know more and improve standing. opcorn:


----------



## Ekka (Feb 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> I am responsible for all of the content in it.



So why do you have this picture (pilfered from one of my websites) of a fig tree in Brisbane City Botanical Gardens on a cincinnati website?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> Thanks for letting me know about it Mike and I would like to be in the group although I did not build my site and do not maintain it, I am responsible for all of the content in it. I want to know more and improve standing. opcorn:




Noticed your site the other day.

Was that a template, or from scratch?


----------



## treevet (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know MD but hope to find out in this group. But maybe you are looking for the more knowledgeable site builder? My next step is producing some videos for insertion. I am leaning towards the tree care subject rather than the hack em down rock music usual fare.

I am not overwhelmingly preoccupied with learning how it ticks, a high school boy made this site from my information and is very reasonable.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 16, 2010)

treevet said:


> I don't know MD but hope to find out in this group. But maybe you are looking for the more knowledgeable site builder? My next step is producing some videos for insertion. I am leaning towards the tree care subject rather than the hack em down rock music usual fare.
> 
> I am not overwhelmingly preoccupied with learning how it ticks, a high school boy made this site from my information and is very reasonable.



One site in the landscape field that tinkers with a tad bit of video, is Highridge in WA.

http://www.highridge.com

Small video, but that's about all that's needed.

Like your idea for what the video is about. You could have themed pages too, with different video styles. I think that 30 seconds to a minute is about all that's needed.


----------



## treevet (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree and thanks for the link. More than 30 seconds to a minute and you may be annoying or boring the layman.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 17, 2010)

treevet, I sent your invitation a couple days ago, but you've got to accept it to get in the group forum...

see ya there soon.


----------



## ATH (Feb 17, 2010)

Only jumping in here a couple of weeks late...

I have learned a LOT over the last 4-6 months. I would like to learn what I missed as well as share what I can with others.

Count me in please!


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 17, 2010)

Invite sent ATH...

It's still a pretty new group, you're not late at all.


----------



## af7850 (Feb 18, 2010)

Disappointed that I haven't heard back from you regarding this group. Did you receive my response to your PM?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Feb 18, 2010)

af7850 said:


> Disappointed that I haven't heard back from you regarding this group. Did you receive my response to your PM?



Sorry af7850....I did not receive your response, or if I did it was accidentally deleted unread. 

Could you resend again please?


----------



## af7850 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response! Actually it's probably my fault; I tried to send you the reply from my ipod, maybe my fat fingers hit the wrong button.

Check your inbox, hopefully we'll chat soon.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm interested to learn more.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 28, 2010)

*PM sent*

Rock on, networking is great!


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 1, 2010)

Should be an interesting group given how many opinions you can get as to how and why you might promote a business and the mechanics of achieving those goals. If you have a spare seat I would like to sit in.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 1, 2010)

Ekka said:


> So why do you have this picture (pilfered from one of my websites) of a fig tree in Brisbane City Botanical Gardens on a cincinnati website?



Yes I can see how having pictures of other peoples work could be embarrasing and even damagaing to an operators public image.

Imagine how misled home owners would feel if they found out that this picture 








on an Australian website is in fact

A. Not of the business operator
B. Was not taken by the business operator
C. Is not even a picture of Australia!

Of course the web designer, whoever he or she may be, has been clever enough to put a pop up attachment mentioning the USA but still leaves the unwary public believing that this manly example of a tree climber is what the operator actually looks like. That of course is far from the truth.


----------



## Treetom (Mar 1, 2010)

Sign me up, please.


----------



## Treetom (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## jzgator (Mar 9, 2010)

I would like to learn more about this.


----------



## Blake VP of TSC (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm interested in joining if you are still accepting new members. I know a good bit about getting to the top of google since the company I work for is #1 when you type tree service into the google search nationwide. Let me know if I can still help out.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Mar 9, 2010)

Blake VP of TSC said:


> I'm interested in joining if you are still accepting new members. I know a good bit about getting to the top of google since the company I work for is #1 when you type tree service into the google search nationwide. Let me know if I can still help out.



Blake, with all due respect, companies like yours are what we are working against, and attempting to compete against and defeat in each of our local markets. Perhaps I'm a bit obtuse, but I fail to grasp how allowing you (or your company) to see how we're working together against cash grab marketers like you would benefit any of us, or that you'd be willing to share web knowledge freely. We have no interest in being marketed to, and we all talked to three companies like yours last week. 

America has too many "companies" which exist only to feed off of hardworking men and women across the country. You provide no REAL service, and to be quite honest, we can all operate much more cost effectively if we keep companies like treeservicedotcom OUT of our businesses and train our customers that going through a useless middleman like you only costs them more in the end. 

Don't worry though, you'll always have a market we'll never penetrate. They're always be slow and lazy people who'll use you, and there'll always be less than great treecudders who can't get business any way but to pay for leads and listings. 

It would be nice if your company would at least make some sort of an effort to know who you're sending out to little old ladies houses, instead of just taking the money and posting the listing. 

Or am I wrong that to become a "qualified contractor" all a person needs to do is give their name, addy, ph # and a year long contract with you?

Wow!!! I wish I'd known that long ago, and bypassed all this learning and real work experience I've done to get "qualified". 

Oh, and love the terms for anyone who lists with you, did you guys hire lawyers who generally write credit card company policy?

In conclusion, your invite is being sent out now. Please hold your breath until it arrives.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't worry Blake,

10 retards in one room never out number 1 whose got their #### together in another.

Share zero, let the retards shower in it.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 4, 2010)

Ekka said:


> Don't worry Blake,
> 
> 10 retards in one room never out number 1 whose got their #### together in another.
> 
> Share zero, let the retards shower in it.



Funny, coming from you Pekka. 

Really tho, you're probably the man (term used loosely) I have to thank for starting this group. 



ddhlakebound said:


> A few years back I had a couple conversations with other treecompany/website owners who were more than willing to give me some help....for the right price.



I do find it amusing the list of names you're calling retards.....let me check again who's all in this group......

af7850
appalachianarbo
ATH
ddhlakebound
dieselcutter
fireemt799
groundsmgr
lawnmowertech37
Mike Cantolina
outofmytree
outonalimbts
ozarktreeman
rbtree
Toddppm
treeman82
Treetom
treevet

Most of this list are certified arbs with decades of experience, but hey, we all recognize you as tree deity supreme (legend in your own mind) with the wisdom to label us retards. 

PS: After Blake from BSservice dot com requested to join, all the group members who responded in the group forum verified that we don't want him, (or any similar marketer) in OUR group. 

We help each other for FREE, because in the end, we all profit from the knowledge shared, and arboriculture advances through more and better quality websites to spread the good word. 

So just knock yourself out spreading your hate, we don't need Pekka or Blake from BS service dot com to help us out, we're doing just fine, thanks.


----------



## Firewood MB (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey All

If this group is still current I'd like to join (our website is below).
I had my site built for around $2400 which hurt at the time but I couldn't do without it now. It's a work in progress but I do all the updates now and know enough about WordPress (the site behind the site) to get stuff done. Next stops...YouTube channel for some homemade videos and e-commerce where clients not just order but pay online as well.

Thanks


----------



## Zach Winsett (Mar 24, 2016)

Firewood MB said:


> Hey All
> 
> If this group is still current I'd like to join (our website is below).
> I had my site built for around $2400 which hurt at the time but I couldn't do without it now. It's a work in progress but I do all the updates now and know enough about WordPress (the site behind the site) to get stuff done. Next stops...YouTube channel for some homemade videos and e-commerce where clients not just order but pay online as well.
> ...


If you need help with your website I can help you and I work with any budget. Check me out at TreeServiceSEO.com We specialize in tree service websites and marketing.


----------

